# 2 Armbrüste ab wann ?



## Kamsi (16. Mai 2012)

ab wann kann ich 2 armbrüste tragen ?


----------



## Ogil (16. Mai 2012)

Sobald Du welche gefunden hast? Das sind aber Handarmbrueste und nicht die "normalen" grossen Armbrueste.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Mai 2012)

jup ab lvl 1, musst nur welche finden^^


----------



## ellwood (24. Mai 2012)

Soviel ich bisher mitbekommen habe ist aber die Kombo 2H+Köcher stärker als 2x 1H-Armbrust.


----------



## floppydrive (24. Mai 2012)

Kommt wie immer auf die Waffe und den Spielstil an


----------



## Kreutertoaster (28. Mai 2012)

Um dashier nochmal aufzugreifen, werden bei 2 1-Hand Crossbows die Schadenszahlen (x Schaden - y Schaden) bei benutzung der Spells addiert oder zählt nur der Schaden der Mainhand ? Wäre nett wenn mir jemand das beantworten könnte, da ich sonst einfach nich weiß was ich benutzen soll >.< Dazu benutze ich den passive skill Archery, welcher mir bei Bögen 15 % mehr dmg gibt, bei einem 2-Hand Crossbow 50 % mehr crit.dmg und bei 1-Hand Crossbows 10% Crit. Hitchance gibt.


----------



## Sassicaia (30. Mai 2012)

(Schaden Waffe 1 + Schaden Waffe 2) / 2
Es gibt für die 2 mal 1 H Combo noch einen 15% Damage Bonus soweit ich das bisher gelesen habe.

Aber falls du nicht das Glück hast 2 außergwöhnlich gute 1 Händer zu finden fährst du mit einer 2H / Köcher Combo wohl besser.


----------



## ellwood (30. Mai 2012)

Die 2x 1H bekommt nen +15% Attackspeed Bonus, allerding kann man das mit nem guten Köcher fast ausgleichen. 

2x 1H könnte nen guten Specc mit Stun werden durch die erhöhte Crit-Chance, aber bisher scheint halt der 2H besser zu sein durch den Köcher.


----------



## Sethek (31. Mai 2012)

Es gäbe da noch die Möglichkeit, mit Handarmbrust und Schild zu Werke zu gehen, ein Ansatz, den ich bevorzuge (übrigens mit allen Chars ausser dem Hexendoktor). Insbesondere beim Jäger verliert man lediglich die Stats der Waffe, die 15% Angriffsgeschwindigkeit kann man mit nem Köcher (gute sind weitaus billiger im AH zu finden) annähernd kompensieren und man kann halt fix zwischen Schaden und Stabilität (besonders wertvoll bei Spaßbremsen a la teleport/vortex) wechseln, je nach Situation - ganz zu schweigen davon, welche Summen man sich spart, wenn man statt zwei sauteuren Waffen (eine alleine würde gepaart mit einer schwachen Waffe ihren Schaden in gewissem Umfang einbüßen) nur eine braucht.

Am effektivsten für reinen Schaden dürfte je nach equip ein Zweihandbogen oder eine Armbrust sein, aber mich hat in dem Fall sowohl die Flexibilität von einer Handarmbrust sowie der "Style" überzeugt.


----------



## Kamsi (1. Juni 2012)

inzwischen bin ich alptraum und spiel 2hand und köcher aber danke


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Juli 2012)

Hab gestern endlich mal einen kleinen Traum wahr gemacht und mir zwei halbwegs günstige (je ca. 600k) Einhand-Armbrüste aus dem AH gegönnt. Beide nicht die idealen Topwerte drauf, also auch Int und sowas, aber ich wollt einfach mal probieren und da beide um die 900k Dmg machen konnt ich nicht widerstehen und hab einfach mal zugeschlagen. Ja ich verliere Dex gegenüber der 2H-Xbow + Köcher. Aber wie gesagt, einfach mal zum testen. Dafür auf einer Hassreg und der anderen + Diszi, das ist bei dem Preis dann gar nicht mal übel. Nur Sockel hätt ich gern gehabt, aber man kann halt nicht alles auf einmal kriegen.

Ich muss sagen ich bin begeistert. Es fliegen jetzt natürlich nicht mehr so hohe Zahlen durch die Gegend wie mit der Zweihand, dafür aber mehr und schneller. Der DH fühlt sich ein wenig so an wie vor 1.0.3, grad mit nem Raserei-Schreinbuff. Der angezeigte Schaden im Charaktermenü ist zwar arg runter gegangen, aber ich habe bei Champpacks trotzdem den Eindruck sie gingen schneller down als vorher. Kann auch täuschen, viel wird sich das nicht nehmen. Aber es macht Spaß. Akt 1 Inf klappt wunderbar, auch in Akt 2 bisher keine Probleme gehabt trotz wie gesagt suboptimaler Werte auf der Waffe. Sowohl allein als auch im Coop.

Warum ich das getan hab obwohl meine 2H-Xbow passabel und der selffound Köcher richtig gut ist? Style. Blödsinn, ich weiß. Aber die DH sieht einfach mal wesentlich lässiger aus, wenn sie mit 2 Einhandwaffen feuert auch was ihre Animation angeht und Optik gehört für mich zum Spielvergnügen. Sonst könnt ich auch Solitär spielen. Zudem wird sie so auch seit jeher beworben und es kommt ihrem "Image" am nächsten. Ich finds klasse. Hab zur Probe dann nochmal auf 2H + Köcher gewechselt, aber da sie damit gefühlt langsamer schießt als eine 80jährige hab ich schnell wieder geswitcht. Ein Hoch auf Einhandwaffen!^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, Build: nach bisschen testen bleib ich beim Hungrigen Pfeil + 70% mehr Dmg-Rune (LM) und Elepfeil mit Frostrune. Nethertentakel ist so zwar auch wieder gut machbar durch die schnellen Schüsse, aber hat im Vergleich zu wenig Streuung und eben keinen Slow. Splitterpfeil kommt nicht in Frage, da fehlt einfach der Waffenschaden für sinnvollen Durchschlag, gemessen an den hohen Hass-Kosten.


----------



## Kjudarlis (20. Januar 2013)

ich bin auch Fan von 2 Einhand Armbrüsten nur ist es sau schwer oder auch sau teuer so gute zu bekommen das sie den dmg von einer 2 hand Armbrust übersteigen


----------



## myadictivo (6. Februar 2013)

naja..nur wenn man 2x 1,3k dps sockel + CD dinger sucht..ansonsten kommst doch schon recht einfach dran.
meine katastrophe + danettas trotz waren nicht wirklich teuer, aber natürlich weeeit von BiS entfernt.

trotzdem hab ich ne 1,2k mantikor mit einem sockel, dex+vita + köcher mit massiv dex/vita gerne dafür her gegeben


----------

